# what size storm do you prefer



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

do you like the ice storms just for salting 

or do you like the storms with just a few inches 

or do you like the storms that dump alot of snow

and how long do you like to plow 

is it when the storm is over you hit every thing once and done 

or when the storm starts you are out till its all cleaned up 

for me it's the storm with a few inches that i like and when the storm starts i'm out plowing till its cleanded up on a few jobs i sub for then plow my one time jobs


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I like 2 or 3 inches of light fluffy snow. Enough that customers want service, but not too much work and no clearing the end of the drive- because the town plow didn't plow them in!


----------



## Easy (Jan 21, 2007)

Light fluffy. no drifting, 2-3 inches, no ice.
Don


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

What you guys just said, and if it is that type of storm wait til it's over(except the com accounts)


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusic4 inches of dry powder snow, starting @ 10 pm and ending before 4 am with no winds developing. Nothing more , nothing less than that.payup


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

12 inches where everyone else is stuck in the ditch while were going by.....payup


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

3-4" snowfall ending by midnight. The guys feel it is worth while going out. The customer can see that you have been. Easy salting because you have managed to plow every thing with no snowfall after. The sidewalk guys can go once. 12-15 of those in a season would be perfect. Throw in 1 or 2 6-8" ones to seperate the full time plowers from the pocket money guys and that would be a good season.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i like the storms that start either before rush hour or just after so my drivers aren't sitting in traffic..usually a pre-salt before rush hour to guarantee places will be opened...then a long slow snow all day and evening so that we get multiple passes through our places and get the walks done several times...then let the storm end about midnight so we have enough time to do final clean ups....these are the storms that make us the most money


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice 2- 3 inch storm done by 10 would be nice or if its gonna be a big one give it to me on a Friday


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

i like the big storms. they keep me busy and make a ton of money!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

The bigger the better...this is my bread and butter. I'd like to see a good foot to foot+half a couple of times before this season ends...I will go out and make 2 passes on these storms, fully billable (all resi's here)


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

i can see mostly everyone is going to the small storms but can see where the big ones give you alot of money but they can ba a pain in the a$$ but good money i dodn't mind a big one here and there but prefer the little storms


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

6"+ to get over the under 6" pricing on most accounts. I dislike smaller than that because I often feel like why am I even going out for this, which happens on 3-4" or less.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

cet;762215 said:


> ... Throw in 1 or 2 6-8" ones to seperate the full time plowers from the pocket money guys and that would be a good season.


16" of wet and heavy that started at midnight and fell 3" an hour will take care of the "pocket money" guys. Up here, 6-8" is just a step above a dusting.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The way they design most of the lots up here you would think we live somewhere that never gets snow. A 16" snowfall would mean instant loader work. Every place would be a disaster. Last year we had an 18" snowfall the first day of March break for the kids. Most of my Schools were closed for the week so it wasn't too bad. My other stuff we had 4 trucks doing the work of 2. I hope I don't see one of those again. Not that I got complaints, it is just a PITA.

People up here just don't know enough to stay home. There must be places way more understanding.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

pats plowing;762729 said:


> 6"+ to get over the under 6" pricing on most accounts. I dislike smaller than that because I often feel like why am I even going out for this, which happens on 3-4" or less.


To make easy money??


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Mick;762780 said:


> 16" of wet and heavy that started at midnight and fell 3" an hour will take care of the "pocket money" guys. Up here, 6-8" is just a step above a dusting.


You mean kind of like last week's storm? 

I have been moving snow all week with the JD 990. This last storm, although nasty for most, was good for me. It provided tractor work for several days that otherwise I wouldn't have worked at all.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

12 inches of snow more than the shovels like and every now and then some snow a snowblower does not like so the people see me in and out in 10 mins think of me for next year.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

MSS Mow;762897 said:


> You mean kind of like last week's storm?
> 
> I have been moving snow all week with the JD 990. This last storm, although nasty for most, was good for me. It provided tractor work for several days that otherwise I wouldn't have worked at all.


Yep. I was getting calls yesterday, still, asking if I could come plow cause their regular guy got stuck or didn't even try - saying their truck was too light. Like you, I've been using my tractor and FEL quite a bit this week. I even managed to get my 2500 stuck in my neighbor's driveway and had to pull it out with the tractor. I'd used the FEL on it and thought I had a good share of it scraped before I brought in the truck. Not only was there more packed-down snow than I figured, when the tires broke through the snow - they were on pure ice. Tires breaking through 6" of packed snow, with a moldboard full of wet&heavy and sitting on ice on a rutted/frozen dirt lane, meant it wasn't going any further.:realmad: Time for the tractor. I was doing this as a favor for a neighbor whose regular guy bailed (I know better - "No good deed goes unpunished").


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

pats plowing;762729 said:


> 6"+ to get over the under 6" pricing on most accounts. I dislike smaller than that because I often feel like why am I even going out for this, which happens on 3-4" or less.


Exactly...the last 3 storms were "wishy-washy" 1-3 inchers and in my area it seems like the snow/rain line and 1-3" and 3-6" lines were smack through my area...last storm I made my complete rounds and could not drop my plow on even one account (except the freebies of course).
I'd much rather have a decisive, 6" and up and I don't care if it's wet and heavy or light and fluffy...just give me the inches dammit! Hopefully March will be a better snow month than Feb was...


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaal funny there universe, good one!


My first response of 2 inches must have pissed off mutha nature because she seems to be sending a blizzard my way now!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhh, reverse psychology


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

A light fluffy no wind snow is easiest and most profitable. However, we have no problem with 8" plus snow. The bigger the storm, it starts to show who can truly clear snow.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

The bigger the better. More work = more money for the company and more work for me = more money in my pocket. 

Mother nature bring me your worst I'm ready and waiting!!!!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

storms that scare people and keep them off the roads.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

i dont care about the number of inches of snow. i just want to get some, then i'll start complaining


----------



## Rock Boat (Feb 12, 2009)

i just figured it out the storm i like is one they say you getting 12 + inches and get all excited and want you there ready to go on the clock and all you do is sit around waiting for the storm you work alittle relax alittle and at the end of the storm you count all the hours you work for a little storm


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

4.00000001'' ending at 2am no wind, sun comes out the next morning.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Longae29;765976 said:


> 4.00000001'' ending at 2am no wind, sun comes out the next morning.


bring on the FEET....last storm i got 20 hours in the truckpayuppayuppayup


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

80% of my accounts are billed per inch, per salting

nuff said


----------

